# Place to ride, first week in March? Colorado?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is one of my favorite places to go. Although I have niver ridden at the ski area, just hit the bakcountry off the pass. Never the less I've gotten lot's of great views of the resort. It's not a huge place, more of a mom n pop operation. Alberta Peak and the Horseshoe/waterfall area look nice. I've heard the lower part of the runs can get a little flat. I don't think it's much of a problem, but maybe it gets slooooow at times. Snowfall in March is usually plentiful around then. You are also within 2-3 hours of Silverton. If the unguided riding is happening by then, it might be worth a trip down there for a day.

5 days will definitely allow you to hit up the Wolf Creek and ride most everything at the resort. If you do backcountry, the riding on the pass is some of the best Colorado has to offer. A few pics from the pass.
























and the powder, well it can be the light, fluffy, and plentiful...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Those pics are awesome, Wish I was there now. I need a board backpack badly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is the shit...deep fresh powder, bluebird skies, never a line at the lift, wide variety of terrain. If you stay in Pagosa, you can get to Purgatory in like 1.5 hours as well and Silverton in like 2-3.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks! I have done backcountry in Utah but I knew the area. I am not familiar with Colorado, but Wolf, Purgatory and Silverton sound nice as well. How big is Purgatory? When does Silverton open up the unguided riding? That time of the year....I am afraid to try other states.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

hey how far is wolf creek from denver? I've heard people talk about it but i havent got a chance to check it out yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Pretty far: 5-6 hours I believe....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Wolf Creek is about a 5 hour drive. You can do it in a weekend, but it's better to go down there for 3-5 days at a time. I'm lucky that a good buddy of mine owns a Cabin on the West side of the pass. Something like 15 miles from the summit...


----------

